# PHP > PHP & Base de donnes > [MySQL] Date enregistre 0000-00-00 00:00:00

## vandeyy

Bonjour tout le monde,

J'essaie ajouter un enregistrement  ma DB (mysql) et cela fonctionne sauf la valeur de ma date.
Je m'explique, j'ai bien une valeur pour ma date (j'ai fais un echo de ma variable et celli me retourne bien: 31/01/2007 12:10:59

Quand j'applique l'insert, mysql enregistre la donne comme 0000-00-00 00:00:00

Bien entendu cela ne m'arrange pas du tout !!!

Est-ce un problme de format, avez-vous une ide ?

Merci.

Yves

----------


## scorpion.os

moi aussi j'ai le meme probleme
dans mon script php 


```
$Date= date("d/m/Y");
```

et ca me donne aussi 0000-00-00
or dasn ma BD ,j'ai specifi que le format devrait etre dd-mm-yyyy.
moi aussi j'ai besoin d'aide  ::cry::

----------


## billoum

Salut,

MySQL fonctionne avec le format YYYY-MM-DD.

Tu dois modifier le format lors du select :


```
SELECT DATE_FORMAT(madate, "%d/%m/%Y") FROM matable;
```


Sinon quand tu envoie des dones  mysql, tu dois fournir une date au format YYYY-MM-DD.

----------


## vandeyy

ok j'ai trouv ceci et cela fonctionne quand je fais un insert (de $var1)!



```
$var1= date("Y-m-j H:i:s",strtotime($html_todo_startdate));
```

C'est tout simplement une question de format (comme le message prcdent avec le SELECT)

Merci pour vos rponses.

Yves

----------


## scorpion.os

Merci pour votre aide 
vandeyy,n'oubli pa

----------

